# Selbstständigkeit mit SPS / Industrieautomatisierung?



## jesko_hi (9 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Ich bin in 3 Monaten mit meinem Elektromeister fertig und überlegt was ich danach machen kann. Ich möchte mich eigentlich selbstständig machen. Wäre es ratsam sich mit SPS und Automatisierung selbstständig zu machen?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Mai 2010)

Das hängt sicher auch von den Kenntnissen und den existierenden Kontakten zu potentiellen Kunden ab. Eine pauschale Antwort kann es nicht geben.


----------



## jesko_hi (9 Mai 2010)

Kentnisse sind vorhanden. Kontakte sind gar keine vorhanden


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Mai 2010)

Kenntnisse in was alles? In irgendwelchen speziellen Verfahren? Wie willst Du an Kunden kommen? Stehst Du zwei Jahre Anfangsschwierigkeiten finanziell durch? Welche Kenntnisse hast Du in Buchhaltung, Kostenrechnung, ...? Wo willst Du dich selbstständig machen? Bist Du örtlich gebunden?
Da gilt es viele Fragen zu stellen und sich ehrlich zu beantworten.

Anmerkung: Ich habe mich direkt nach meinem Studium selbstständig gemacht und könnte mir nichts anderes vorstellen. Allerdings muss viel durchdacht sein.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Mai 2010)

jesko_hi schrieb:


> Kentnisse sind vorhanden. Kontakte sind gar keine vorhanden



Also ohne Kontakte wird es natürlich ne harte Nummer. Es muss doch pot. Kunden geben für die du schon mal programmiert hast und die dich kennen.


----------



## jesko_hi (9 Mai 2010)

Also erstmal normal arbeiten und dann versuchen Kontakte zu knüpfen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Mai 2010)

jesko_hi schrieb:


> Also erstmal normal arbeiten und dann versuchen Kontakte zu knüpfen




Hast du die Fragen von Rainer für dich beantwortet ? Danach sollte alles klar sein für dich. Natürlich kannst du dich auch selbstständig machen und dann Kontakte knüpfen. Der weg ist nur schwerer. Schöner ist wenn man schon Kontakte hat.


----------



## jesko_hi (9 Mai 2010)

dann kann ich das leider vergessen. Schade


----------



## Markus (9 Mai 2010)

jesko_hi schrieb:


> dann kann ich das leider vergessen. Schade


 

ähhh...

wie hast du dir das den so vorgestellt?
ich meine du hast dir doch sicher selber gedanekn gemacht bevor du hier gepostet hast?

nen gewerbeschein holen nach ahsue gehn und warten bis einer anruft? 


//edit
was hast du den bisher so gemacht?
wo willst du das machen?


----------



## jesko_hi (9 Mai 2010)

Nein. Ich hatte mir das schon schwerer vorgestellt. Dann werde ich erstmal versuchen Kontakte zu knüpfen. Mir läuft die Selbstständigkeit ja nicht weg.


----------



## Kieler (9 Mai 2010)

jesko_hi schrieb:


> dann kann ich das leider vergessen. Schade



Was ist das denn?

Keiner hat gesagt, dass es nicht geht. Mann hat Dir nur die Augen für die anstehenden Probleme öffnen wollen. Was Du aus Deinem Leben machen möchtest, musst selber wissen und entscheiden. 

Was ist Deine Alternative ?


----------



## Markus (9 Mai 2010)

ja... kontakte ist das eine...

aber du hast nach einer objetiven einschätzung von uns gefragt.

hierzug sind dir hier im tread schon eingien fragen gesteltl worden, die du aber alle nicht beantwortet hast...


----------



## jesko_hi (9 Mai 2010)

Ich verfüge leider über keine speziellen Verfahren. Erfahrunge im Bereich der S5 / S7 vorhanden. Bin leider örtlich an NRW gebunden.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Mai 2010)

jesko_hi schrieb:


> Ich verfüge leider über keine speziellen Verfahren. Erfahrunge im Bereich der S5 / S7 vorhanden. Bin leider örtlich an NRW gebunden.



das heisst eine gepflegte IB im Ausland über zum Beispiel 4 Wochen geht auch nicht ?

Wo bist du den in NRW angebunden ?


----------



## Sockenralf (9 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

wie groß sind denn die Erfahrungen mit S5 / S7?


MfG


----------



## Markus (9 Mai 2010)

puhhh - formulieren wir die frage mal anders:

warum soll dir jemand geld dafür bezahlen das du für ihn programmierst?

ich glaub kaum das es leute gibt die dich nur deshalb bezahlen weil du selbständig bist...

hast du referenzen? was hast du den schon gemacht?

ich habe mich auch selbständig gemacht vor eingien jahren, ich bereuhe es kein bischen! wenn du der typ dazu bist, dann spricht daüberhaupt nichts dagegen! 

aber wenn ich mir das hier mit dir so ansehe, dann tendiere ich eher dazu dir zu sagen: LASS ES! man muss dir alles aus der nase ziehen, du bist nichtmal in der lage dich selber halbwegs einzuschätzen - also gehe ich streng davon aus das du einfach nicht das zeug dazu hast...

also wenn du willst das man dir dazu einen einschätzug liefert, dann leg mal die karten auf den tisch, ansonsten bin ich hier raus, ich sehe keinen sinn darin dir zu helfen...


----------



## jesko_hi (9 Mai 2010)

Ich habe schon 4 Maschinensteuerungen ( Förderband, Verpackungsmaschine mit Waage) über S7 realisiert.

Ich bin im Raum Düsseldorf plus 100 km gebunden. Inbetriebnahme wäre im Ausland möglich


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Mai 2010)

jesko_hi schrieb:


> Ich habe schon 4 Maschinensteuerungen ( Förderband, Verpackungsmaschine mit Waage) über S7 realisiert.
> 
> Ich bin im Raum Düsseldorf plus 100 km gebunden. Inbetriebnahme wäre im Ausland möglich



wow..........


----------



## Markus (9 Mai 2010)

verstehe... du willst uns verarschen... pflücke deiner mama lieber ein paar blumen...


----------



## Jan (9 Mai 2010)

jesko_hi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin in 3 Monaten mit meinem Elektromeister fertig und überlegt was ich danach machen kann. Ich möchte mich eigentlich selbstständig machen. Wäre es ratsam sich mit SPS und Automatisierung selbstständig zu machen?


 
Ich habe auch meinen Meister gemacht.
Ich habe gelernt, auf was man alles achten muss, wenn man sich selbstständig machen will.
Ich habe festgestellt, dass dieses Wissen evt. (sicherlich) nicht reicht, um mich selstständig zu machen.
Ich persönlich würde vorher den BDH machen, um nicht mit dem Papierkram auf die Nase zu fallen.

Wenn du örtlich gebunden bist, solltest du auch vorher schauen, ob es nicht u. U. schon "zu" viele Firmen in diesem Bereich gibt. Zu viel Konkurrenz macht den Start noch schwieriger, wenn auch nicht unmöglich.

Ansonsten kann ich mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen, alles gut durchdenken.


----------



## jesko_hi (9 Mai 2010)

thread hat sich erledigt


----------



## diabolo150973 (9 Mai 2010)

War das jetzt schon alles ??? Wenn Du nicht mal in der Lage bist hier mit wildfremden Leuten zu diskutieren, was passiert dann bei den ersten Preisverhandlungen? Entweder Du bist absolut überzeugt, dass Du das alles aus dem Stand hinbekommst oder Du hättest dieses Thema hier besser gar nicht erst anfangen sollen.

Ich finde dieses "Für und Wider" sehr interessant. Ich habe gerade mit meinem Technikerstudium angefangen und mache mir auch schon Gedanken, was wohl in 4 Jahren sein wird, wenn ich es geschafft habe. Also lasst das Thema bitte noch ein bischen weiterleben!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## jesko_hi (9 Mai 2010)

Ich hatte eigentlich gedacht, das ich ein paar Tipps bekommen könnte wie man eine Selbstständigkeit am besten beginnt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Mai 2010)

mich würde auch mal intressieren was du dir so vorgestellt hast, du meldest
Gewerbe an, verteilst ein paar Handzettel und am nächsten Tag ist dein 
E-Mail postfach und dein Postkasten voll mit Anfragen und Aufträgen.

So funktioniert das leider nicht, 4 Maschinen sind auch noch keine Er-
fahrungen die man vor weisen kann, finde ich.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Mai 2010)

jesko_hi schrieb:


> Ich hatte eigentlich gedacht, das ich ein paar Tipps bekommen könnte wie man eine Selbstständigkeit am besten beginnt.




Am besten in dem man sich informiert : bei der IHK, beim Gewerbeamt, bei der Agentur für Arbeit usw usw usw

Dann musst du entscheiden ob Gewerbe oder Freiberufler. Beim ersteren musst du dir einen Gewerbeschein vom Gewerbeamt holen


----------



## jesko_hi (9 Mai 2010)

Wenn man leider in einer Firma gearbeitet hat die Pleite geht. Vorher vom Chef zur Meister Schule geschickt wird und jetzt ohne Job da steht kann man leider keine Erfahrung sammeln. 

Heutzutage hat man sehr schwer Chancen die Erfahrung zu sammeln ohne das man studiert hat.

Zu deiner Frage:

Mit Flyer habe ich mir das natürlich nicht vorstellt. Ich weiß auch das es nicht von jetzt auf gleich geht.


----------



## diabolo150973 (9 Mai 2010)

jesko_hi schrieb:


> Ich hatte eigentlich gedacht, das ich ein paar Tipps bekommen könnte wie man eine Selbstständigkeit am besten beginnt.





indem man unter Anderem fragt: 
Wie habt Ihr das damals so gemacht? Worauf muss ich achten? Gibt es irgendwelche Stolpersteine?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Mai 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> indem man unter Anderem fragt:
> Wie habt Ihr das damals so gemacht? Worauf muss ich achten? Gibt es irgendwelche Stolpersteine?



Ich denke er hat es begriffen. Ohne Kontakte und ohne wirkliche Erfahrung ist seine Selbstständigkeit zum Scheitern verurteilt.


----------



## jesko_hi (9 Mai 2010)

Wie seid ihr damals vorgegangen? Wo gab es Probleme? Was hätte in euren Augen besser laufen können?


----------



## jesko_hi (9 Mai 2010)

Ohne Kontakte ist es unmöglich. Wie habt ihr die Kontakte bekommen? Messen? altes Unternehmen?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Mai 2010)

Was denn mit den Kunden deines alten Arbeitgebers ?


----------



## jesko_hi (9 Mai 2010)

Da habe ich schon versucht ran zu kommen. Sind verkauft worden kurz bevor die Fima pleite ging


----------



## diabolo150973 (9 Mai 2010)

Hast du eine bestimmte Branche, in der Du schon Erfahrunge hast?


----------



## jesko_hi (9 Mai 2010)

Elektroinstallation, Pumpenbau und Automatisierungstechnik ( gering )


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Mai 2010)

wäre es für dich nicht besser, irgendwo wieder ein Anstellung zu finden.
Selbständig geht mal eben nicht so, da mann im Threadverlauf erkennen
kann hast du dich nicht wirklich mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt.

Weiterhin gehört zur Selbstständigkeit in sicheres Auftreten, mann muß
sich verkaufen können, so wie du hier auftrits würde ich nicht mal einen
Loli bei dir kaufen.


----------



## bike (9 Mai 2010)

jesko_hi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin in 3 Monaten mit meinem Elektromeister fertig und überlegt was ich danach machen kann. Ich möchte mich eigentlich selbstständig machen. Wäre es ratsam sich mit SPS und Automatisierung selbstständig zu machen?


Wenn du einen echten Handwerkmeister macht, dann würde ich nachdem was du schreibst, versuchen einen Handwerksbetrieb zu gründen oder übernehmen.
Ich würde dir von dem Haifischbecken Automatisierung abraten.
Ohne Erfahrung und Kontakte? Du wirst dich auf Preise einlassen müssen, dass du in absehbarer Zeit keinen Gewinn mit deinen Programmen erzielen wirst.

Sorry wenn das für hart klingt, doch ich denke es ist die Realität.


bike


----------



## jesko_hi (9 Mai 2010)

Danke dann werde ich mich davon verabschieden


----------



## diabolo150973 (9 Mai 2010)

jesko_hi schrieb:


> Elektroinstallation, Pumpenbau und Automatisierungstechnik ( gering )




Ich meinte nicht, was Du kannst/nicht kannst, sondern, wo Du hinwillst!
Ich kenne viele Kunden bei den Automobilzulieferern, die z.B. drauf bestehen, dass die elektrischen Pläne mit ePlan erstellt werden. In der Nahrungs- und Genussmittelbranche ist es teilweise egal...
Hast Du soviel Kohle, dass Du sofort loslegen könntest? Immerhin musst Du dann alles selber ranschaffen. Fang am Besten erstmal "irgendwo" an um Erfahrung zu sammeln und sammel da die Kunden... die nimmst Du dann später einfach mit, wenn Du gut bist. Ich würde auch lieber jemandem den Auftrag geben, den ich kenne, als einem, der mir beim Reden nicht mal in die Augen gucken kann!!!


----------



## jesko_hi (9 Mai 2010)

Leider gibt es auf jeden Fall im moment keine Chance Erfahrung im Bereich der Automatisierungstechnik zu sammeln. 

Ich habe ein Angebot gefunden ein Unternehmen in ca 3 Jahren zu übernehmen und heute eingearbeitet zu werden


----------



## bike (9 Mai 2010)

jesko_hi schrieb:


> Leider gibt es auf jeden Fall im moment keine Chance Erfahrung im Bereich der Automatisierungstechnik zu sammeln.
> 
> Ich habe ein Angebot gefunden ein Unternehmen in ca 3 Jahren zu übernehmen und heute eingearbeitet zu werden



Also wenn der Laden schon läuft und dir die Arbeit Spaß machen würde, dann tu es!

Wenn es sich ergibt, kannst du später immer noch dein Geschäftsfeld erweitern.

bike


----------



## jesko_hi (9 Mai 2010)

Laden läuft sehr gut. 1700 Wartungenkunden mit Wartungsvertrag und Städte als Stammkunden. Leider ist es aber nicht wirklich das Geschäftsfeld was ich haben möchte


----------



## Proxy (10 Mai 2010)

Hi,

also wenn ich das so lese kannst du das mit der Selbstständigkeit vergessen, tut mir leid das so zu sagen, aber lieber vorher eine Einschätzung als hinterher einen blutige Nase. 
Du hast keine Erfahrung in der Administation von einer Firma (Buchführung, Angebotserstellung ect.) Besonders bei der Angebotserstellung gehört meines erachtens Erfahrung dazu sonst hauen dich alle übers Ohr. 
Dann hast du so wie es sich anhört nur wenig Erfahrung bis gar keine in Automatisierungstechnik. z. B. kannst du S7 (AWL/KOP/SCL) vielleicht auch Codesys, Umrichter (Sinamics, SEW, Lenze ect.), Visualisierungen (LabView, WinCC flexible, WinCC, Wonderware). Hast du schonmal Stromlaufpläne gezeichnet bzw. Normen der Automatisierungsbrachne schon mal gesehen, also welche Bauteile oder Größe.
Die Software kostet ca. für die anfänge ohne große zusätze an die 10000€. 

Dann solltest du ja eine GmbH gründen sonst bist du in falle eines fehlerhaften Auftrages gleich Privatinsolvent, dass beutete hier brauchst du 25000€ Stammkapital. Dazu noch die Lizenzen und PC/Hardware zum Programmieren für round about 15000€. Alles im allen mit Startkapital da du ja nun mal ein wenig in vorleistung gehen musst brauchst du gute 60-100T€.
Hast du so viel Geld bzw. bekommst du das?

Dann was alle sagen fehlen Kunden, die dir Anfangsaufträge sichern. 

Bleib lieber bei dem was Meister machen sollten und das wäre die Haustechnik bzw. Arbeiten für Frimen ohne Automatisierungsaufgaben.

MfG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Mai 2010)

Proxy schrieb:


> Bleib lieber bei dem was Meister machen sollten und das wäre die Haustechnik bzw. Arbeiten für Frimen ohne Automatisierungsaufgaben.


 
oh, oh böse falle


----------



## Proxy (10 Mai 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> oh, oh böse falle



Sorry wenn das jetzt böse geglungen hat für machen Meister hier. Sollte nicht bedeuten das diese nichts können. Viele Facharbeiter sind besser als ein paar Ingenieure/Techniker/Meister, sowie es viele Meister gibt die besser sind als Techniker/Ingenieure. Aber leider ist es nun mal so, dass Meister ehr für das Handwerk sind und nicht für die Industrie.
Leider darfst du als nicht Ingenieur gar nicht an manche sachen ran, da der Titel dir fehlt nicht das Wissen, finde ich selber traurig aber leider realität.

In der Meisterschule lernst du mit NYM Leitung schaltungen aufbauen als Beispiel.

So wie er klingt, also Blauäugig ins sachen AT, ist er ehr in der Schiene Haustechnik bzw. Service zuhause.


----------



## MSB (10 Mai 2010)

Proxy schrieb:


> In der Meisterschule lernst du mit NYM Leitung schaltungen aufbauen als Beispiel.



Also da ich besagten Meisterkurs, allerdings nicht FR Gebäude sondern Automatisierung gerade mache,
aber auch schon länger in der Automatisierungs-Praxis zuhause bin,
würde ich das eher in die Kategorie Mythen und Märchen abtun.

Richtig ist:
Es fehlen zentnerweise theoretische Grundlagen, die der Ing oder auch Techniker zwar so lernt,
aber inwiefern man das als Mann an der Front, wirklich braucht sei dahingestellt.
Der ganze normative Hintergrund ist sicherlich mehr als beim Ing/Techniker.

Richtig ist aber auch:
Mit 4 lächerlichen Projekten Erfahrung kann er die Selbsständigkeit mal def. mangels Erfahrung vergessen.
Die Ausbildung spielt bei sowas dann auch eine eher untergeordnete Rolle.

Beim Rest:
Im Bezug auf die Titel magst du zwar recht haben, aber ich persönlich muss sagen,
das ich auf die Branchen wo auf sowas Wert gelegt wird, sowieso keinen Bock hab.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Mai 2010)

Proxy schrieb:


> Sorry wenn das jetzt böse geglungen hat für machen Meister hier. Sollte nicht bedeuten das diese nichts können. Viele Facharbeiter sind besser als ein paar Ingenieure/Techniker/Meister, sowie es viele Meister gibt die besser sind als Techniker/Ingenieure. Aber leider ist es nun mal so, dass Meister ehr für das Handwerk sind und nicht für die Industrie.
> Leider darfst du als nicht Ingenieur gar nicht an manche sachen ran, da der Titel dir fehlt nicht das Wissen, finde ich selber traurig aber leider realität.
> 
> In der Meisterschule lernst du mit NYM Leitung schaltungen aufbauen als Beispiel.
> ...


 
die Entschuldigung ist aber auch ein griff ins Klo,
ich habe zur Zeit in meiner Abteilung, drei Kollegen, die seit 4 Wochen
Urlaub haben um ihren Industriemeister zu machen. Alle drei haben in
unseren Betrieb ihre Ausbildung gemacht und noch nie eine NYM Leitung
in der Hand gehabt.
Einer von den Kandidaten soll nach erfolgreichen Abschluss zu mir in die
Konstruktion. Was mache ich jetzt, sollen wir unseren Betrieb zu einen
Handwerksbetrieb Umfimieren. Ich bin völlig Ratlos, vor allen Dingen was
machen die drei jetzt mit ihren Industriemeister, da sind sie wohl verarscht
worden, weil es ja nur Handwerksmeister gibt, die nicht Programmieren 
können. Lass mich mal raten du bist ein Dipl-Ing mit Dr. Titel der die Welt
mit ihren Problemen im Griff hat. Ich habe hier im Forum schon einige gute 
Programmierer kennengelernt die nicht Studiert haben, ein paar davon 
führen sogar Erfolgreich einen Betrieb oder/und betreiben sogar das größte
Deutschprachige SPS-Forum.

Entschuldigung Abgelehnt, wegen völlig Steinzeitlicher Einstellung.


----------



## Blockmove (10 Mai 2010)

Proxy schrieb:


> Sorry wenn das jetzt böse geglungen hat für machen Meister hier. Sollte nicht bedeuten das diese nichts können. Viele Facharbeiter sind besser als ein paar Ingenieure/Techniker/Meister, sowie es viele Meister gibt die besser sind als Techniker/Ingenieure. Aber leider ist es nun mal so, dass Meister ehr für das Handwerk sind und nicht für die Industrie.
> Leider darfst du als nicht Ingenieur gar nicht an manche sachen ran, da der Titel dir fehlt nicht das Wissen, finde ich selber traurig aber leider realität.
> 
> In der Meisterschule lernst du mit NYM Leitung schaltungen aufbauen als Beispiel.
> ...



So eine Haltung wie du sie hier an den Tag legst finde ich ehrlich gesagt zum .... (such dir selber was aus).
Informiere dich erstmal, was heute zu einer Meister-Weiterbildung gehört.
Gerade im Bereich Automatisierungstechnik wage ich zu behaupten, dass hier jeder der gerade eine Meisterschule absolviert hat einem Jung-Ing. fachlich überlegen ist.

Gruß
Dieter

FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## marlob (10 Mai 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ...
> Gerade im Bereich Automatisierungstechnik wage ich zu behaupten, dass hier jeder der gerade eine Meisterschule absolviert hat einem Jung-Ing. fachlich überlegen ist.
> ...


Fängt jetzt wieder eine tolle Diskussion an, wer der allerbeste ist ;-)
Wird sicher spannend


----------



## diabolo150973 (10 Mai 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...ich habe zur Zeit in meiner Abteilung, drei Kollegen, die seit 4 Wochen Urlaub haben um ihren Industriemeister zu machen...



ich wusste gar nicht, dass es Meisterschulen für Holzhacker gibt...

*duck und weg*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Mai 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Fängt jetzt wieder eine tolle Diskussion an, wer der allerbeste ist ;-)
> Wird sicher spannend


 
sie ist doch voll im gange 
mir würde mal dein Standpunkt interessieren, so als Insider haben die
Holländer bessere Programmierer oder sind die Deutschen die besseren
Friseure


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Mai 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> ich wusste gar nicht, dass es Meisterschulen für Holzhacker gibt...
> 
> *duck und weg*


 
natürlich, irgendwo muß doch das holz für dein höllenfeuer herkommen.

*schmoren sollst du*


----------



## marlob (10 Mai 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> sie ist doch voll im gange
> mir würde mal dein Standpunkt interessieren, so als Insider haben die
> Holländer bessere Programmierer oder sind die Deutschen die besseren
> Friseure


Die Holländer haben definitiv nicht die besseren Programmierer, ansonsten müsste ich da keine Entwicklungshilfe leisten 

Wegen der Frisuren kannst du dir hier ein eigenes Bild machen 
http://communityneu.klz.apa.net/static/sites/weltmeisterin/media/holland-apa.jpg


----------



## MSB (10 Mai 2010)

In einem Punkt ist die Sache ja auch egal:
Mit der momentanen Erfahrung des TE ist eine Selbsständigkeit vollkommen unrealistisch,
vollkommen egal ob Holzhacker oder Prof.Dr. Ing. der Automatisierungstechnik.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## marlob (10 Mai 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> In einem Punkt ist die Sache ja auch egal:
> Mit der momentanen Erfahrung des TE ist eine Selbsständigkeit vollkommen unrealistisch,
> vollkommen egal ob Holzhacker oder Prof.Dr. Ing. der Automatisierungstechnik.
> 
> ...


*ACK*
zumindest in der Automatisierungsbranche


----------



## Proxy (11 Mai 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> die Entschuldigung ist aber auch ein griff ins Klo,
> ich habe zur Zeit in meiner Abteilung, drei Kollegen, die seit 4 Wochen
> Urlaub haben um ihren Industriemeister zu machen. Alle drei haben in
> unseren Betrieb ihre Ausbildung gemacht und noch nie eine NYM Leitung
> ...



Tolle Einstellung!
Erstmal habe ich nie bzw. nie wissentlich gesagt das alle Meister "idioten" sind. 
Und nein ich bin nicht Dr. blablabla, hab meine Ausbildung gemacht danach meinen Techniker und danach wiederum meinen Ingenieur erworben. Soviel zu mir.
Ich kann da eine tolle Geschichte erzählen von einen Meister die ich erlebt hab, er selber war Metallmeister, in der Firma besahs er die Stelle des Werkstattleiters. Er zeichnete 3D-CAD Zeichungen und das mit verlaub nicht grade perfekt und sagte immer ich bin der größte hab mir CAD selber beigebracht. Immer mischte er sich in Elektrosachen ein und sagte das geht so und so, hatte aber von nichts eine Ahnung. Ich erkläre meinen Arzt auch nicht wie er mich Operieren soll, falls "Gott behühte" ich dies einmal in Anspruch nehmen sollte.

Hab in meiner Zeit schon ein paar solcher Meister erlebt und deswegen eine gespaltene Meinung zu dieser Art der Weiterbildung. 

Nicht desto trotz habe ich keine vorgefasst Meinung über Personen bevor ich sie kenne, in der Regel. 
Und zu deiner annahme das ich finde "Markus" hat nichts erreicht kann ich nur sagen ich kenne ihn Persönlich nicht, weiß nicht was er kann bzw. wie kompetent er ist, seine Post sind meist jedoch von guten Infos/Hilfen gefüllt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Mai 2010)

Proxy schrieb:


> Ich kann da eine tolle Geschichte erzählen von einen Meister die ich erlebt hab, er selber war Metallmeister, in der Firma besahs er die Stelle des Werkstattleiters. Er zeichnete 3D-CAD Zeichungen und das mit verlaub nicht grade perfekt und sagte immer ich bin der größte hab mir CAD selber beigebracht. Immer mischte er sich in Elektrosachen ein und sagte das geht so und so, hatte aber von nichts eine Ahnung. Ich erkläre meinen Arzt auch nicht wie er mich Operieren soll, falls "Gott behühte" ich dies einmal in Anspruch nehmen sollte.


 
Tolle Geschichten kann wohl jeder erzählen. Ich könnte gerade ein Buch über eine ProjektING schreiben.... tue ich aber nicht.  Aber ich kenne viele JungINGS die wunders meinem was sie währen und dann während ner Inbetriebnahme nach Mama schreien weil es mal später als 18 Uhr wird.....


----------



## bike (11 Mai 2010)

Toll, es geht wieder los 

Ich würde zur Grunde legen, dass die Ausbildung zum Meister anders ausgerichtet ist als die eines Technikers oder Ingenieurs.
Diesen Unterschied gibt es und der ist ja gewollt.
Wenn dann der, mit der einen Ausbildung in dem Betätigungsfeld des Anderen arbeitet und seinen Job gut macht, dann ist doch alles gut.



bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Mai 2010)

Proxy schrieb:


> Erstmal habe ich nie bzw. nie wissentlich gesagt das alle Meister "idioten" sind.


 
ich auch nicht und ich habe es auch nicht gelesen, ich will auch nicht
deinen Professionalität schmälern oder unterschiedlich Bildungsstände
gegeneinander aufwiegen und das solltest du auch nicht tun. Nichts
anderes wollte ich mit meinen drastischen Ausführungen zum Ausdruck
bringen.

Bevor das hier zwischen uns ausufert, biete ich dir die Virtuelle Friedenspfeife an  :s1:


----------



## Beren (11 Mai 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Jan (11 Mai 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> die Entschuldigung ist aber auch ein griff ins Klo,
> ich habe zur Zeit in meiner Abteilung, drei Kollegen, die seit 4 Wochen
> Urlaub haben um ihren Industriemeister zu machen. Alle drei haben in
> unseren Betrieb ihre Ausbildung gemacht und noch nie eine NYM Leitung
> in der Hand gehabt.


 
Nur so zur Info:

Es war der Meister Energie- und Gebäudetechnik gemeint.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Mai 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Nur so zur Info:
> 
> Es war der Meister Energie- und Gebäudetechnik gemeint.



das sehe ich nicht so



Proxy schrieb:


> In der Meisterschule lernst du mit NYM Leitung schaltungen aufbauen als Beispiel.



diese aussage kann mann schon als, allgemein deuten.


----------



## Markus (11 Mai 2010)

ja wie jetzt? wars das schon? 

na dann legen wir eben nochmal nach:

wichtig ist auch in welchem bundesland man seine ausbildung gemacht hat, da ist baden-württemberg das absolute maß der dinge, alles andere ist sogesehen intelektuelle unterschicht...



@jesko_hi
nimm das nicht persönlich, das alles hat nicht mehr mit dir zu tun - die tun nichts, die wollen nur spielen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Mai 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> ja wie jetzt? wars das schon?
> 
> na dann legen wir eben nochmal nach:
> 
> ...



das glaub ich jetzt aber nicht, gibt es den in Baden-Würtenberg schon Schulen


----------



## Oberchefe (11 Mai 2010)

> das glaub ich jetzt aber nicht, gibt es den in Baden-Würtenberg schon  Schulen



Die Baden Württemberger sind schon ohne Schule schlauer als die anderen mit!


----------



## Jan (11 Mai 2010)

Jetzt muss ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben.

Ich habe / hatte verschiedene Kollegen.

Z.B.:

Kollege 1: Abgeschlossene Ausbildung und 15 Jahre Berufserfahrung; ist unser bester und erfahrenster Programmierer.

Kollege 2: Ing. mehrere Jahre Erfahrung in der Programmierung; guter Programmierer.

Kollege 3: Ing. keine Erfahrung, keine Ahnung, fünf mal am Tag gesagt "Ich bin ja schließlich Ingenieur" und nicht in der Lage Symbolik zu kommentieren (trotz Textvorlage).

Kollege 4: Meister Enegie-/Gebäudetechnik, vorher keine ernsthafte Erfahrung mit SPS, 3 Jahre SPS-Erfahrung und kann mitlerweile Schwimmbäder und Kläranlagen programmieren.

Kollege 5: Ing. weiß alles besser, meint er wäre der beste Programmierer und kann alles besser. Er konnte seine Antriebe so super gegeneinander verriegeln, dass er gleich sein ganzes Programm gegen sich selbst verriegelt hat. Kollege 1 musste ihm helfen, sein Programm zu entwirren (50% löschen).

So viel zum Thema Titel.


----------



## mariob (11 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich hatte diese Woche eine Begegnung mit einem Administrator, der suchte noch die Domäne auf meinem PC als ihm klar war das die Kiste keine Netzanbindung hat.
Interessant ist das wir da eine Flachzangensammlung von ca. 30 bis 40 Stück dieser Exemplare haben, es wurde von jemanden kompetenten behauptet das einzelne sogar selbständig einen Rechner aufsetzen können..... Diese Leute werden alle bezahlt (bestimmt auch nicht schlecht) und werden wahrscheinlich noch da sein wenn ich schon Geschichte (wenn überhaupt soviel) bin.
Manche nennen sich so, sind inkompetent, haben dadurch Zeit und können sich darstellen. Andere haben keine Zeit für soetwas. Den Chefs gefällt ersteres besser (in großen Klitschen). In kleinen Läden geht soetwas nicht, weil alle etwas bringen müssen, leider bleibt dann die Weiterbildungauf der Strecke. Man betreibt also Raubbau an seinem Wissen.
Letzter Satz ist nicht einmal OT in diesem Thema, denn Zeit und Geld für Weiterbildung sollte man auch in die Selbständigkeit einkalkulieren.
Wollt ich nurmal loswerden, war lustig mit dem Knaller diese Woche, der war ganz erschrocken als ich Ihm sagte er solle doch einfach mal mit mir kommunizieren - das war er anscheinend überhaupt nicht gewohnt.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## diabolo150973 (12 Mai 2010)

_In einer Hierarchie neigt jeder Beschäftigte dazu, bis zu seiner  Stufe der Unfähigkeit aufzusteigen._


Ich glaube, das gab es hier schon einmal, aber irgendwie passt es wieder...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Jan (12 Mai 2010)

@ Marlob

In der alten Firma hatten wir einen Admin; der war voll die "Leuchte".

Vorgeschichte:
Große Industrieanlage mit zwei parallel laufenden PCs (für den Fall, dass einer ausfällt).
Die PCs und Bildschirme hängen alle auf der selben Steckdosenleiste.
Plötzlich ist eine Phase vor der Einspeisung ausgefallen; natürlich war das die Phase, auf der die Steckdosenleiste angeschlossen war.
Also beide PCs aus.

Dann haben wir vorgeschlagen eine USV einzusetzen.
Irgendwann kam der Admin mit zwei USV.

Und so hat er sie angeschlossen.

An die USV 1 nur den Bildschirm von PC 1.
An die USV 2 nur den Rechner von PC 2.

Wenn dann Stromausfall wäre, hätten wir Bildschirm 1 ohne PC und PC 2 ohne Bildschirm gehabt.

Also genauso blind wie vorher.

Super.  :twisted:    :sb6:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Mai 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> ......
> 
> da ist baden-württemberg das absolute maß der dinge, alles andere ist sogesehen intelektuelle unterschicht...
> 
> ...



DAS erlebe ich gerade live und in Farbe.... die Leute können ja nicht mal miteinander reden weil sie aus verschiedenen Tälern kommen... vöiig egal ob Ing, Meister oder Stift....


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (15 Mai 2010)

Dieser Theat sollte nach Schwanzvergleich verschoben werden..


@jesko_hi: Machst du deinen Meister bei der HWK Düsseldorf?? Abend- oder Vollzeitform??


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Ralle (15 Mai 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Dieser Theat sollte nach Schwanzvergleich verschoben werden..
> 
> gruß
> MeisterLampe81



Warum, wird jemand direkt beleidigt oder so? Hab ich doch was verpaßt?


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (15 Mai 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Warum, wird jemand direkt beleidigt oder so? Hab ich doch was verpaßt?



Das nicht, aber ich denke, dass das Thema, was jetzt besser ist (Meister, Techniker, Ing, oder Knallcharge) hier schon so oft durchdiskutiert wurde und es niemals einen vernünftigen Abschluss fnden wird.

Ist doch klar, das der Studierte von sich genauso überzeugt ist wie der Meister von sich. Mittlerweile (wie eigentlich immer) endet es damit:

Der Ing hat aber dies und jenes gelernt und der Meister weiß nur wie man NYM verlegt..
Der Meister hat aber praktisch mehr ahnung und der Ing sitzt nur vor seinem Rechner mit den Nullen und Einsen und hat von der Praxis eh keine Ahnung..


Ist doch alles Bullshit. Es kommt darauf an, was man drauß macht..

gruß
*Meister*Lampe81


----------



## Ralle (15 Mai 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Das nicht, aber ich denke, dass das Thema, was jetzt besser ist (Meister, Techniker, Ing, oder Knallcharge) hier schon so oft durchdiskutiert wurde und es niemals einen vernünftigen Abschluss fnden wird.
> 
> Ist doch klar, das der Studierte von sich genauso überzeugt ist wie der Meister von sich. Mittlerweile (wie eigentlich immer) endet es damit:
> 
> ...



Natürlich, aber wenn hier im Stammtisch so gerne darüber diskutiert wird, dann laß doch den Leiten Ihren Spaß ...


----------



## ProFieldTec (29 Mai 2010)

*Folge der Berufung!*

Ich bin seit über 20 Jahren als E-Meister in der Automatisierungstechnik.
Ist (für mich) 100% besser als NYM an Wände zu nageln.

Bei Interesse einfach mal anmailen. Habe eine Menge Kontakte!
www.profieldtec.de

An sonsten, nicht von Akademikern einschüchtern lassen! Die kochen auch nur mit Wasser! 'lacht'


----------



## bike (30 Mai 2010)

ProFieldTec schrieb:


> An sonsten, nicht von Akademikern einschüchtern lassen! Die kochen auch nur mit Wasser! 'lacht'



Also ich dachte bis gerade, dass Akademiker kochen lassen.
Aber gut, wieder etwas dazugelernt


bike


----------



## ProFieldTec (30 Mai 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Also ich dachte bis gerade, dass Akademiker kochen lassen.
> Aber gut, wieder etwas dazugelernt
> 
> 
> bike


 
ah, jetzt ja! Daher kommt die Weisheit:
"Dem Ingenieur ist nix zu schwör, die Arbeit macht ein anderör!"

Das passt! 'lacht'


----------



## Markus (30 Mai 2010)

ProFieldTec schrieb:


> Ich bin seit über 20 Jahren als E-Meister in der Automatisierungstechnik.
> Ist (für mich) 100% besser als NYM an Wände zu nageln.
> 
> Bei Interesse einfach mal anmailen. Habe eine Menge Kontakte!
> ...


 
keiner hat hier direkt auf irgendwelchen titeln rumgehackt, das wird nur gerne so hingedreht wenn die fraktionen sich hier gegenseitig mit schlamm beschmeissen wollen... halt ne rein politische geschichte... 

klein markus hier hat es auch nur zum gesellenbrief gebracht, aber dennoch läuft sein laden ganz gut... (an dieser stelle darf ich doch direkt auf unsere stellenanzeige unter suche/biete verweisen... )

aber bei seiner unsicheren art, da war es wichtig das er ein paar kritische fragen gepaart mit ein paar "sanften" schüssen vor den bug zu spüren bekommt. das hat nichts mit einschüchtern zu tun, nennen wir es besser "mit der realität vertraut machen"...


----------



## germo (22 September 2011)

Ich halte es auf diesem Gebiet sehr schwierig. Es gibt ein viel zu viele Große Unternehmen, die sich darauf spezielaisiert haben (bsp. http://www.janztec.com )

lg Germo


----------



## bike (22 September 2011)

germo schrieb:


> Ich halte es auf diesem Gebiet sehr schwierig. Es gibt ein viel zu viele Große Unternehmen, die sich darauf spezielaisiert haben (bsp. http://www.janztec.com )
> 
> lg Germo



Braucht hier jemand Klicx auf seine Seite?

Dachte hier ist Stammtisch nicht Werbung und sonstiges unnötiges. 


bike


----------

